# Goats wont drink, I know why.



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got my goats 2 days ago, and they did'nt seem to be drinking much water. I herd that if it is cold they will not drink it but my dad said it was bull. So I brang them some warm water and they imediatly drank it. So if you are having a problem with them drinking try warming it up and make sure it is clear of hay and other stuff.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

They definitely like warm water. I'm the same way. I'd rather drink water at room temp than with ice.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya, I herd that if you put one of those apple cider pacts in it it also make them drink more have you ever done that.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lots of times animals won't drink 'different' water ... if it tastes or smells different from what they are used to, they often will not drink well. This can be a particular problem with show animals ... many animals do not like the chlorine smell and taste of city water and will not drink well on show sites or while being hauled.

If you get them used to almost anything with a flavor in the water ... cider vinegar, flavored soda, gatorade ... it will help if you have to change water.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yea, they love warm water in cold weather. They will drink cold, but kinda wait until they are really thirsty.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I know there is one dairy goat person who has a pail of lemonade for her does to drink after they are milked.:dance:


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

After losing a few to bladder stones we started putting apple cider vinegar in the water. They drink more and it helps with the hard water. Got the idea right off this forum!


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya I think I am going to try to flavor it, They are being milked so I need them to drink. Do goats mind snow?


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

You're goats seem to be doing a good job of training you...remind me to not let your goats chat with my goats. I don't want them to get any ideas!  Haha!

-=Sarah
www.beewench.blogspot.com


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

We collected maple sap/water last week from our sugar maples to make maple syrup. We had about 3 gallons left that we didn't use for syrup so I gave it to the goats. Maple sap is very thin, just like water only has just the slightest hint of sweetness. The goats sucked it down to nothing. Next year I'll save more for them. My friend's sheep also went crazy over it.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

beewench said:


> You're goats seem to be doing a good job of training you...remind me to not let your goats chat with my goats. I don't want them to get any ideas! Haha!
> 
> -=Sarah
> www.beewench.blogspot.com


LOL...I thought the same thing!


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

HA, ya my goats dont have wi fi in their pen so dont worry. I treid the aplle cider mix and suprisingly they only drank a small amount, but they could have just not been thursty.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I know there is one dairy goat person who has a pail of lemonade for her does to drink after they are milked.:dance:


Doesn't that curdle the milk at the next milking...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Our goats have electric water buckets & actually I think they drink maybe a little more in the colder months than summer but I could be wrong.

I do take them a bucket of warm water with apple cider vinegar in it everyday, they drink it right down, they litterally look for it in the morning. In the warmer months I do the same but not as warm of water.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

What about just cider vinigar have you ever done that.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've notices my son's boer doe doesn't drink too well when we're at weekend shows. She's used to my well water and doesn't like the chlorine in the city water where we show. I've started taking a five-gallon bucket or "her" water and it helps a lot with her drinking.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

They won't drink straight vinegar, lol. But a mix of a few splashes in their water trough they usually enjoy. 

Just watch out for galvanized water troughs and vinegar. It will cause it to rust out faster.  

I'd get my girls warm water in the winter if I still had a hot water tap in my barn. I did, but It pulled away from the wall and broke off up high when I pulled the hose too much. Made a big mess, but is now switched off with a shutoff valve for the time being. I hope to get that repaired this summer, so I can use it next year. At least I still have running COLD water hookup and they have deicers. I HATE breaking ice, lol.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

mygoat said:


> They won't drink straight vinegar, lol. But a mix of a few splashes in their water trough they usually enjoy.
> 
> Just watch out for galvanized water troughs and vinegar. It will cause it to rust out faster.
> 
> I'd get my girls warm water in the winter if I still had a hot water tap in my barn. I did, but It pulled away from the wall and broke off up high when I pulled the hose too much. Made a big mess, but is now switched off with a shutoff valve for the time being. I hope to get that repaired this summer, so I can use it next year. At least I still have running COLD water hookup and they have deicers. I HATE breaking ice, lol.




WOW, I wish I had hot water at the barn, we just have cold water down there so I carry warm water from the house everyday for those spoiled rotten goats!


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya I carry mine down to them to,do you guys think they would like distilled vinigar in there water or is it really just cidar.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Really just the cider vinegar. It's not the vinegar they like, but the apple/acid flavor.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I was just making sure.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> I carry warm water from the house everyday for those spoiled rotten goats!


I do the same thing twice a day. They weren't all that interested the first winter but ever since then they looove their warm water. And I like not worrying that they're drinking enough.


----------

